# Favorite color of HO slip-on silicone tires?



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

What is your favorite color of slip-on silicone tires? 

If you like more than one color, please vote on the poll for your first choice of color and post a replay to this thread with your other preferred color(s).

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

black or white. Can't go wrong with the classics

john


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Black and Tan


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Black. 

Because anything else makes them look like toy cars........Oh, wait. never mind.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I voted -"Black" above....as REAL 1:1 tires are Black, and I like them to look real'ish. BUT, I also run alot of Dirttrack oval racing, and my 2nd choice of color would be Brown(or Tan'ish?), somewhat like they used on the X-traction "Muddy" Dukes of Hazard cars.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

In a close second is orange, my choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Black! Still bothered by Tyco "White Boots" 39 years later. If I have to have a color its orange.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Black.
> 
> Because anything else makes them look like toy cars........Oh, wait. never mind.


I resemble this remark!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Any colour nobody else is using,:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*T-Jets*

White, Bearsox tires .360 x .280W on .225 black hubs.

__________________


----------



## bdsharp (Sep 27, 2012)

Black. Because tires are black.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I voted black just beceacuse black looks good under any vehicle but I would love to see white walls in a wide tire as well.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Once upon a time ... i liked the traditional black but then my eyes stated to fail slowly on me . So now days give me orange or yellow or white . Something so i can see my car at the end of the track ! Today's long tracks and fast cars coupled with some aging racers is a recipe for colored tires LOL ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

ajd350 said:


> Black.
> 
> Because anything else makes them look like toy cars........Oh, wait. never mind.


What he said.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

I vote black cause any other color looks funny


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Black for the same reasons stated above but I have to say, we run my IROC cars, tweaked tuned and built by our very own aj350, and they all run white O-rings up front and matching white silly's out back. Now, they really look cool when running all 4 this way. Especially with the cool bubba racing 55 chevy pick up bodies. Really trick looking bunch. Sorry just my opinion.


BTW: Thanks aj350 aka AL for building these babies. They all run great and therte is no clear cut winner, all run the same.....FAST!!!!!!!! Awsome chassis tweaking pal. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I voted Yellow but in 1/32 I can't find anything EXCEPT Black or Black with white lettering. Even Yellow Dog tires are Black 

Later The looking to be different with my TOY cars Rockinator


----------



## Wattie1096 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like red for some reason... they look good beneath most any car, you don't see a lot of them and I just obtained a small box full of red o-rings and sillies 

Some blacks with wide white walls would be cool, though... 

Do they still make the Redlines? I don't remember who used to produce them, but they aped the GM Muscle Car style of all black with a thin, red line around them... I think they were some weird foam, though, not rubber or silicon...


----------

